# Bully: Scholarship Edition. crashes



## ben1612 (May 8, 2010)

If anyone can help me with this problem I would be very greatful.

I am running Windows 7 64bit on an Intel Core i7 950 3.07Mhz with 6 GB RAM and two linked ATI Radeon HD 4800 series graphics cards.

I recently bought the download version of Bully: Scholarship Edition from Direct2Drive. Installed fine but on the first loading screen, about 2 minutes into the game the game repeatedly hangs, without fail. The screen appears to continue to load but nothing happens. I have tried the full range of graphics options within the game but nothing works.

I have tried updating/reinstalling the graphics drivers, direct X and even the OS, all to no avail. If anyone has any ideas or tips to fix this, please let me know. I have assumed it is a graphics problem but any other suggestions would be welcome.

Regards,

Ben


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

I know this sounds simple and you've probably tried it already but i would suggest running the game as administrator or trying compatibility mode with Windows XP.


----------



## honeycheerios (Aug 3, 2011)

I have exactly the same problem and I've tried all sorts of things, including the advice given here but I still can't get it to work :/
Any other ideas?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

honeycheerios said:


> I have exactly the same problem and I've tried all sorts of things, including the advice given here but I still can't get it to work :/
> Any other ideas?


Hi and welcome to TSF!
Try doing the troubleshooting steps from the "Gaming troubleshooting steps" link in my signature. In addition, can you post your system specs (CPU, RAM, video card, sound card, DirectX version, desktop, or laptop)? A program such as Everest will tell you all these except the PSU. If you have a desktop, you will need to open the case to find the make, model, and wattage of the PSU.


----------



## honeycheerios (Aug 3, 2011)

I have Windows 7 64bit (service pack 1), directx11, I don't know how much RAM but Total Physical Memory 4GB and Maximum Supported Memory 8GB if that helps. Video Card - ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470, Sound Card - IDT High Definition Audio CODEC and ATI High Definition Audio Device and I have Inspiron N5010 if that helps and I'm using a Dell laptop.
Sorry, I don't really know what any of it means so I hope that's kinda what you wanted :S
Thanks


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you checked to make sure your video card drivers are up to date?


----------



## honeycheerios (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes, I have but each time I try to download the update it says there are no files on the list to download...so either there's something wrong with the Dell site or I have that update already?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

The drivers may be up to date then. Try uninstalling the game using Revouninstaller and reinstall again.


----------



## honeycheerios (Aug 3, 2011)

I uninstalled with Revouninstaller and now the game just won't install. When I try, it tries to uninstall it and then comes up with a message saying it can't uninstall it when it isn't installed. And whatever I do, it won't install.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

What setting did you use for Revouninstaller? Try using the Moderate setting.


----------



## honeycheerios (Aug 3, 2011)

I did :S I can't get it to install however I try and Windows Explorer stops responding when it tries to read the disc. Think I might just give up...


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Had the game worked before?


----------



## honeycheerios (Aug 3, 2011)

No it didn't but I have emailed the producer people and they say my graphics card driver is out of date so I'm going to update that and try again. Thanks


----------

